# Hi from Northeast Ohio



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

thelorax said:


> Hi there, great website, lots and lots of information. I didn't realize that beekeepers had such a sense of humor.
> 
> TheLorax


Yeah, and we also occasionally make some barbed comments with a bit of sting to them!

Glad you found us. Tell us a bit more. Been beekeeping long? How many hives? Are you connected with any local clubs?

I'm hoping to make it to Hiram for HAS this summer. Gonna try to tie that in with a visit to family in the Akron area.


----------



## thelorax (Apr 20, 2009)

Sorry, started beekeeping last year. Started with a conversation with a co-worker in Medina OH who had three jars of honey on his desk; two years later I now have one hive on my back rolled roof 15ft off the ground. Hopefully I'll split in summer because my bees have no competition for miles (other than mother nature). My mentor is a cagey veteran, probably 40 hives, kinda guy that could be hit by a Peterbilt & would just dust off his pants and continue going thru hives. I'll probably attend association meetings in Medina (Kim Flottum is the President) and also Summit Cty. I go to a bee supply store in Hiram, picturesque drive.


----------



## Davisbees (Apr 24, 2009)

*Hello*

Welcome to a world of info.


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

Howdy, glad you came! Welcome!


----------



## Rhonda514 (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi Thelorax, I'm also in Cleveland, westside, I installed my first hive on Monday gonna check today to see if they released the queen. I took the classes at Medina Beekeepers with Kim, he's a great teacher. Glad to have another Clevelander on board. Rhonda


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

Welcome Thelorax. It's great to see more NE Ohio beeks added to the ranks. Next spring you should try to attend the Tri-County Beekeepers Workshop in Wooster. It's a real treat.


----------



## thelorax (Apr 20, 2009)

Mike Gillmore said:


> you should try to attend the Tri-County Beekeepers Workshop in Wooster.


I was at the OSU extension campus this past weekend. They had a plant sale and a couple things going on for kids. We walked through the Secrest Arboretum which is very nice. I asked two gardeners if they knew where the Honey Bee Lab was. They gave me directions and we chatted for a minute. Interestingly, the gardener mentioned that some folks came all the way from Burma to learn about increasing crop yield via bees. Well what do you think the crop was? Opium.


----------



## thelorax (Apr 20, 2009)

Rhonda514 said:


> I took the classes at Medina Beekeepers with Kim, he's a great teacher.


I really wanted to take the Medina course that started in Feb., $50 was a steal. I'm looking forward to attending some meetings, they certainly have their act together.


----------

